# Complete or 2 more?



## streak (May 20, 2013)

Hiya just wondering what the consensus may be. I have a 10 gallon with 6 danios, 1 platy and 3 corys. Am I maxed out or could I add 1 or 2 more platys? My current platy is female and I would try and get only females. While I know they might already be knocked up I'm trying to stay away from the friction that comes with males, and fry if possible.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

What danios and cories? If it is celestial pearl danios and pygmy cories then add away. If it is giant danios and peppered cories then you already are way over stocked.
AqAdvisor - Intelligent Freshwater Tropical Fish Aquarium Stocking Calculator and Aquarium Tank/Filter Advisor try this site may help.


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

If anything I would add a couple more cories. They do best in groups of 5-6 or more.


----------



## streak (May 20, 2013)

Not giant they are zebras and leopards. The cories are also small. I think I will leave things as they are I realize I made a few mistakes I have been reading a couple of books but should have read more before the cories (and also received incorrect advice from person at fish store) But it is what it is. All and all I think the tank is pretty well balanced. I just need to move into a bigger house so I can get a couple of more. 
thanks for the link too, very interesting and helpful.


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

What incorrect information have you gotten may I ask?


----------



## streak (May 20, 2013)

that it was ok to mix and match cory types. I knew they were schooling fish and that i needed to get at least 3 to start. And so i asked if i had to get the same type or it would be ok to get mixed and was told that was fine. i picked 3 different types and later on realized they only school with the same. So i made a mistake there.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Cories don't really school, they shoal instead. Regardless, I would not add any more fish. 10g tanks are tough to find a balance.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Because the swimming patterns of the zebra danios I would look instead into a 20 long or larger to replace the ten gallon. They love to move.Then I would think of upping the cory shoal to another two and possibly get another platy.


----------



## silvergourami1 (Jun 20, 2013)

You are at your limit. I wouldn't add anymore cory's either as was suggested....three is fine for such a small space.

You want a general ratio of 85% max, but you'll be fine. If you can upgrade in the future to a larger tank, by all means and use the 10g for breeding, quarantine or house a large school of small tetras and a few bottom dwellers. 10's are also great for shrimp; they are fun to watch and breed.

I truly wouldn't mind taking a 10 and turn it into a crab breeder along with maybe some smaller gourami! I think it would be interesting. Not really sure how I could do it; as the limited space to create a tiny beach would prove difficult. 

"Wonder if crabs would use an extended(above surface)piece of driftwood?!!"


----------

